# Crystalwort



## Dave Spencer (2 Aug 2007)

I was going to post this in the plant gallery, but it is more of a tank shot really.

This look was stumbled upon by accident. Whilst I have been trying to reduce the light in this tank, I bought separate starters for the two Interpet T5 PC lamps so that I could restrict the full 3.4WPG. I started by having the Daylight Plus at the front of the tank on for three hours, then bringing on the Triplus at the back to give a full burst for three hours, then going back to the Daylight Plus for the remainder of the photoperiod.

Anyway, I wondered what the pearling would look like if it was backlit by the Triplus for the last leg of the photoperiod, and was pleasantly surprised. I am really chuffed with the way this tank looks in the evening.

Photography wise I haven`t done anything in particular, it is just the tank being light from the back that seems to work,.... well for me anyway.

P.S. I didn`t realise there was MTS stuck to the glass, slap bang in the middle of the picture until afterwards  






Cheers, Dave.


----------



## ulster exile (2 Aug 2007)

What a beautiful picture


----------

